# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software)  موتورولا تبدأ إرسال تحديث أندرويد 4.4.2 (كيت كات) إلى Moto G

## mohamed73

بدأت شركة موتورولا بإرسال تحديث أندرويد 4.4.2 (كيت كات) إلى هاتفها متوسط المواصفات الذي طرحته الشهر الماضي Moto G، وذلك بعد أن كانت قد حدثت هاتفها الأبرز Moto X إلى الكيت كات بسرعة قياسية بعد أيام قليلة من وصول التحديث إلى أجهزة Nexus.
هاتف  Moto G الذي طرحته الشركة بسعر 179 دولار فقط بنسخة أندرويد 4.3، بدأ  الحصول على نسخة أندرويد الأخيرة 4.4.2 بشكل فوري دون المرور بتحديثي 4.4 و  4.4.1، كي تثبت موتورولا أنها الآن الشركة الأكثر سرعة في تحديث أجهزتها،  وهذا غير مستغرب كونها أصبحت إحدى شركات غوغل.
يُذكر أن Moto G يحمل  شاشة عالية الوضوح بقياس 4.5 إنش بدقة 720p ويعمل بمعالج Qualcomm  Snapdragon 400 بترد 1.2 غيغاهرتز مع 1 غيغابايت من ذاكرة RAM. ويُشغل  الجهاز بطارية بسعة 1950 ميلي أمبير. الكاميرا الخلفية للهاتف بدقة 5  ميغابيكسل مع فلاش من نوع LED والأمامية بدقة 1.3 ميغابيسكل.
الجهاز  هو دون منازع أفضل جهاز يمكن الحصول عليه بهذا السعر، خاصة أنه يحصل على  تحديثات أندرويد بهذه السرعة. يُذكر أن الجهاز لا يعمل بنسخة أندرويد  الصافية من غوغل الموجودة على سلسلة هواتف Nexus، لكنه يعمل بنسخة شبه  صافية فيها بعض التعديلات والإضافات من موتورولا.

----------

